# megaminx or pillowed mastermorphinx?



## panyan (May 2, 2009)

i cant decide which to get... give me some advice


----------



## Pietersmieters (May 2, 2009)

I would go for a megaminx, I was quite dissapointed in the pillowed mastermorphinx: they are so small and not easy/comfortable to play with

[youtube]watch?v=_5YCknyTYR8[/youtube]
You can see them at 0:58 in the video 

ps: I don't know if the mefferts pillowed morphinxes are the same size... but I think they are


----------



## deco122392 (May 2, 2009)

i cant tel you what to get but i can ask you questions that might lead you to decide what to get =D 

what interests you more?

do you like longer look ahead?

do you like pillowed things?

do you like kittens?

do you have any experience with any of the two puzzles?


----------



## panyan (May 2, 2009)

deco122392 said:


> what interests you more?
> 
> do you like longer look ahead?
> 
> ...



i like both, but am leaning towards mastermorphinx, yes i like pillowed, yes i have two kittens, no experience


----------



## Garmon (May 2, 2009)

Megaminx: Official event. If you are a competitor then go for mega.


----------



## Cheese_Board (May 2, 2009)

If you get a mastermorphinx, get the meffert's one. The cube4you ones are illegal knockoffs and are only stickered in 1 color, not 4.


----------



## Pietersmieters (May 2, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> If you get a mastermorphinx, get the meffert's one. The cube4you ones are *illegal knockoffs *and are only *stickered in 1 color*, not 4.



illegal knockoffs: how do you know that? Give me some additional information please

stickered in 1 color: complete fail, the 4 coloured ones will be released later this month


----------



## Cheese_Board (May 2, 2009)

This should answer most of your questions:
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=13291
If you read all of the posts, you will understand. The real ones are being sold by meffert's: http://sites.webec.com.hk/meffert/index.cfm?id=880278&fuseaction=browse&pageid=87


----------



## Pietersmieters (May 2, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> This should answer most of your questions:
> http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=13291
> If you read all of the posts, you will understand. The real ones are being sold by meffert's: http://sites.webec.com.hk/meffert/index.cfm?id=880278&fuseaction=browse&pageid=87



I already read that earlier, and to be honest, that doesn't answer any questions


----------



## Cheese_Board (May 2, 2009)

Basically, a knock-off company started illegally producing them before meffert's came out with the official ones. The ones on cube4you are knockoffs.


----------



## Ellis (May 2, 2009)

What is the point of having only 1 sticker color to begin with?


----------



## Vulosity (May 2, 2009)

Ellis said:


> What is the point of having only 1 sticker color to begin with?



Since it is a shape shifting puzzle, you have to get it back to the original shape, just like the Mirror Blocks.

I think colored stickers just makes it easier. If you sticker a Mirror Block with 6 different stickers, then telling one piece form another would be very easy.


----------



## Ellis (May 3, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > What is the point of having only 1 sticker color to begin with?
> ...



I thought, even just by the name that it was shape shifting. But I haven't actually seen this in any videos that I've watched. I've seen at least 2 or 3 videos and they all are just turning like 1 side, or making patterns... thats lame.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (May 3, 2009)

I have the white pillowed mastermorphix from C4Y, it`s very good quality and lot of fun. Anyway i bougth stickers from Tribox in order to have 4 different colored sized. Recomended.


----------



## panyan (May 3, 2009)

im thinking of getting this one:
http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=60ea7c94-9193-46ac-a3f3-ff2bffe14d46


----------



## Pietersmieters (May 3, 2009)

panyan said:


> im thinking of getting this one:
> http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=60ea7c94-9193-46ac-a3f3-ff2bffe14d46



me too mts


----------



## TomZ (May 3, 2009)

Why would you get it from that store if you can get the exact same thing directly from the manufacturer, at a lower price? Meffert's has these for just $18, shipped.


----------



## GermanCube (May 3, 2009)

*QUESTION*


TomZ said:


> Why would you get it from that store if you can get the exact same thing directly from the manufacturer, at a lower price? Meffert's has these for just $18, shipped.


*ANSWER*


> calvinfan said:
> 
> 
> > _question_
> ...



Thats it, as written in another post...


----------



## panyan (May 3, 2009)

^so, its the same thing, but which will deliver faster to uk? 

also, i find the mefferts website very hard to navigate


----------



## Neutrals01 (May 23, 2009)

I don't have a 4 coloured mastermorphix..just by logical thinking, I think it don't have parity cases right? I am not sure about that...

I still prefer a 1 coloured mastermorphix..


----------

